# Murça: Granizo destrói plantações



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2007 às 00:50)

Video: Murça - Granizo destrói plantações


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2007 às 10:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Video: Murça - Granizo destrói plantações



É só o inicio de um quentérrimo Verão     

É melhor o governo começar a pensar em comprar capacetes para a malta


----------

